# I was just ran over by an E-bike



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

Riding up our local trail, we have a "bicycle only" uphill trail. We use this as a TT or test of physical standing. It's short at 3.5 miles but challlenging.

I can do it anywhere from 12 to 9 min depending on which bike I choose. I can usually hear anybody come up behind me (and this is rare as I am in the top 10% of the TT) due to heavy breathing and tire noise. I feel the bike get pushed forward and then I go down and I get completely run over by tires. Yes front and back over my body.

The guy slows down ahead of me, says something and keeps going as I am left there on the trail trying to figure out what happened. I am not hurt, but in shock at what just happened. After determining that I am ok, I continue up and get to the top of the trail which has a option to go down others trails.

There is the guy, or at least "a guy" with the same jersey on. He is talking to some other bike riders about his bike. I ride up he says "hey" and keeps talking. I reach down unclip the plastic battery cover, yank out the battery and say "what's up with running me over". The other guys laugh thinking I got passed too fast. Mr. Ebike guy tries to take battery back as he recognizes me as the one he just ran over.
His only response is how did you get up the trail soo fast and give me back my battery.

I call the police and ranger station while trying to fend this guy off who is now trying to force the battery out of my hand. Luckily the other bike riders notice the tire tracks across my back and hold mr. Ebike back.

I was told by police that they cannot do anything without proof and are unwilling to go up the trail or even meet me at the bottom. I would have to make a report at station.

One of the other bike riders was pissed at this and chucked the battery down into the canyon where it would not be retrieved by human effeorts. I was not going to go,that far, but it sent a message. Instead I warned that I would spread the news of mr. Ebikes bad behavior locally and on the net. He laughed and said he would just buy another battery as he was "quite rich".

I am sure that he did not intend on running me over as the uphill trail has tons of blind turns, but his rate of speed was soo high that there was zero control on his part and not stopping to see if I was ok or not was the worst part.

In my mind this is what is possible when you mix motorcycles and bicycles on trails. Yes there can be a huge speed difference between slow and fast bicycle riders, but usually to be a fast bike rider it takes a lot of training and gained experience to not cause problems like this along with a sense of trail respect.

Jumping on an e-bike and racing around the trails with hikers, dogs, bicycles is just not a good idea. We have separated bicycle from motorcycles for a good reason.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

There's actual logic in keeping those motor vehicles off the trails.
A ticket and ebike confiscation until court should be the order.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

And there you have it... the proverbial tip of the iceberg.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

So you're traveling _uphill_ @~20mph (road?) and someone hits you from behind hard enough to knock you down and actually run you over and keep going without wrecking? Sounds fishy to say the least, my gut reaction says bs but I'd never call anyone a fibber without hard evidence, so assuming it's the truth that is one bizarre story and that dude must have been sporting mega-watts and some serious skills on his electric motorcycle!


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

And so it begins.


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

Hmmm, don't take up story writing, especially fiction as expressed above in your first attempt. 

You feel the bike getting pushed forward then you get run over, front and back of your body? - nope, that didn't happen. 

You unclip the battery cover and yank the battery out - nope, that didn't happen either.

I call the police and ranger station whilst trying to fend this guy off....blah......blah......waffle....waffle and one of the other bike riders was pissed at this and chucked the battery down into the canyon.....blah.....waffle....it sent a message.....blah....waffle....blah..... Just buy another battery as he was quite rich. 

Surely he should describe himself as "is quite rich"? 

I could go on and call you out on the numerous grammatical errors with your so called factual report but I'll leave that for now. 

You mention....

This is rare as I am in the top 10% of the TT
His only response is "how did you get up the trail so fast?"

Perhaps the traumatic experience you had panned out as such below.....

You got passed by someone riding an electric assisted bike, being such a natural powered athlete you duly got pissed off and spent the rest of your ride concocting what you believe to be a viable story to post online and thus stoke the fire cauldron of hatred, sounds about right to me. 

Please Take a creative writing class before you troll again, that "story" was too easy to call you out on.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

April Fools!!!!! 

I get it.......


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

> Hmmm, don't take up story writing, especially fiction as expressed above in your first attempt.


Pretty weak no? The lack of unicorns is unfortunate.

This reminds me of the stories hikers tell our local parks dept about riders running them over, breaking their pelvises, jumping off, beating them up and then riding off laughing.

"So, did you call the police?"

"um, no"

"EMT's? ER? Medivac? Any records?"

"ah... no. I got better"


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

matuchi said:


> April Fools!!!!!
> 
> I get it.......


Thought that was on the 1st?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Harryman said:


> This reminds me of the stories hikers tell our local parks dept about riders running them over, breaking their pelvises, jumping off, beating them up and then riding off laughing.
> 
> "So, did you call the police?"
> 
> ...


Where I ride a guy wrote the newspaper he was passed by two riders going 30 mph over a bridge - the bridge where he said it happened on is flat, so 30 mph is not going to happen.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Thought that was on the 1st?


It happened on the first.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

matuchi said:


> It happened on the first.


Well that's just dumb because the _joke's_ supposed to be on the 1st. Also, op didn't mention what day it happened.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Well that's just dumb because the _joke's_ supposed to be on the 1st. Also, op didn't mention what day it happened.


I'm just going along with the joke - this sounds like an April Fools story and I'm not buying it.


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

Tell you what I'm willing to be proved wrong in my assumption of your so called incident.

Send me the phone number by private message of the ranger station, time of incident and time of your subsequent phone call, name of trail and specific climb you were riding on at the time and despite myself being in Scotland I'll give the ranger station a call (allowing for the difference in time zones) to ask if such a confrontation was reported and if so, then I will be happy to post an apology to yourself on this thread for calling you a cheap lousy troll.

That sounds pretty fair?, doesn't it?.


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

Just spreading the word of an event that happened couple of days "before" 4/1.

He bumped me from behind, his front tire to my rear tire, my bike and I went down sideways, as he passed both his tires rode over my back. We were on a twisty turn single track. Lots of turns and steep. Not a road.

The guy was a skinny bean pole, long hair stoner type. Pretty easy to keep him away and the other riders got between us right away.

Long battery attached to down tube in a case with a simple latch. One hand operation to remove.


Don't really care if you believe me or not. Figured the ebike movement would be in force to discredit my story. 
Was pretty neutral about the whole ebike probelm. Now I am more concerned with possible future issues and having bicycle riders blamed and subsequently kicked off/banned from trails because of ebikes.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BikeShopMonkey said:


> We were on a twisty turn single track. Lots of turns and steep. Not a road.


So how exactly are you managing to average 20+ mph on a steep, twisty singletrack climb? e-bike?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

> The guy was a skinny bean pole, long hair stoner type.


Oh, I see, it's actually a stoner problem.....


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> So how exactly are you managing to average 20+ mph on a steep, twisty singletrack climb? e-bike?


C'mon, almost everyone can maintain 3 min. per mile climbs.


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm still willing to verify the incident for the benefit of your forum standing if you wish?, at my expense as the call to the ranger service from here in Scotland will not be cheap, you do realise if i'm wrong with regard to calling you out as a piss-poor troll and your story checks out you gain muchos kudos for telling the truth and i look like an ebike riding apologist?.

Your call though&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't throw away battery's in the woods, that is littering.
Don't trust hippy's, stoners, or anyone with man-buns.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Lots of things make your story unbelievable and the cops thought so too , like how you say you stole the battery out of the bike. I think you made the whole story up


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

Strava or it didn't happen


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

It didn't just some hate sad to see this person Shopmockey on here suggesting violence and the theft of others property , BikeShopMonkey should either give some proof or apologize for encouraging the violence and theft of E bikers property.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Needs moar dragons. 

Pretty sad the lengths people will go to crap on something they just don't like.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't know if the story is true, but it sure would make for a funny Christmas song
"Grandpa got run over by an E-bike"
Top 40 material, no doubt


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

At this rate our forests will be littered with chucked away toxic waste e-bike batteries in less than a decade.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Flucod said:


> This whole thread reminded me why I carry when I ride, how about you?


I have to ask in order to make sure that I am not on the wrong end of your gun's barrel:

Do you ride a regular mountain bike or an e-bike?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Fortunately, I was able to locate a trail cam that was broadcasting the incident to the web.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

BikeShopMonkey said:


> Riding up our local trail, we have a "bicycle only" uphill trail. We use this as a TT or test of physical standing. It's short at 3.5 miles but challlenging.
> 
> I can do it anywhere from 12 to 9 min depending on which bike I choose. I can usually hear anybody come up behind me (and this is rare as I am in the top 10% of the TT) due to heavy breathing and tire noise. I feel the bike get pushed forward and then I go down and I get completely run over by tires. Yes front and back over my body.
> 
> ...


I've quoted this just for my reading enjoyment later. I've never seen such a poor attempt of a BS troll post. The "facts" are all just wrong but the magical formula is spot on. It's nice how you worked in that you are the greatest. You move on to how you asserted your dominance on the trail without repercussions. Of course the time gaps are such that even the magic of a forum post leave a little to be desired. In any case, thanks for the bit of humor today.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I just knew hucking kitty was behind this whole thing. Cats really should not ride e-bikes. And yet it happens.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

BikeShopMonkey said:


> Just spreading the word of an event that happened couple of days "before" 4/1.
> 
> He bumped me from behind, his front tire to my rear tire, my bike and I went down sideways, as he passed both his tires rode over my back. We were on a twisty turn single track. Lots of turns and steep. Not a road.


Wonder if ebikers get as upset about riding through horse shyt as the rest of us do???


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

That was me that ran op over. Apparently op didn't hear me yell "Strava!" as I ran him over.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Flucod said:


> Dood, did it ruin your buzz when he threw your battery across the mountain?


Not really - becasue the battery he threw across the mountain was for his NiteRider bike light. :skep:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Dang that's some Hollywood worthy story bruh. Turn that sheite into a script, turn it over to M. Night Shyamalangadangadong and reap the sweet bucks dawg.
Like some Mad Max thing, only with e-bikes and in the woods.


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

Love the photoshopping efforts, well done peeps. 

I'm still waiting for BikeShopMonkey to give me the details of the incident but he seems to have gone quiet.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

igotsoul said:


> Love the photoshopping efforts, well done peeps.
> 
> I'm still waiting for BikeShopMonkey to give me the details of the incident but he seems to have gone quiet.


 He was traumatized so bad by the incident he is seeing a Psychotherapist for counseling. He should be back as soon as his sessions are completed.


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

Ahh good, I'll look forward to his next instalment, i hope he's also taking a creative writing class


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

igotsoul said:


> Ahh good, I'll look forward to his next instalment, i hope he's also taking a creative writing class


I felt he was doing pretty good without one. :thumbsup:


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

i have only read the OP and the way it is worded and what is described I am skeptical that it happened like this if at all. But if somewhere in the previous 3'pages it is confirmed that it happened then I apologise for questioning the honor of no E Bike guy and for upholding the honor of E bike guy,real or imaginary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I call troll.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

He lives in SLC/PC area. I'm reasonably certain he's referring to this trail: https://www.strava.com/segments/693463?filter=overall

I've ridden this many times and most people here use it as a TT in the manner described by the OP. Also, no way he did this, or any 3 mile climb that fast.

It can't be any of the long climbs in Park City, as they are still skiing on them now.

OK bikeshopmonkey, post the strava segment of the trail in question if this isn't it.


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

pop_martian said:


> He lives in SLC/PC area. I'm reasonably certain he's referring to this trail: https://www.strava.com/segments/693463?filter=overall
> 
> I've ridden this many times and most people here use it as a TT in the manner described by the OP. Also, no way he did this, or any 3 mile climb that fast.
> 
> ...


If this is the trail, Clark's TT ,then his time quotes seem ligit. I have done it in 11 to 13 min and I'm a girl!!! The non-believers seem a little too hostile and against any bad ebike postings here. If the dude got bumped by an E-bike, then let him rant.
The trail has been dry ridable lately between bouts of rain and light snow.

Unless the skinny stoner ebike guy is this one Crazy Larry | Banff | "What would an event be without CrazyLarry!" ~ Alicia Evans


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

ascarlarkinyar said:


> If this is the trail, Clark's TT ,then his time quotes seem ligit. I have done it in 11 to 13 min and I'm a girl!!! The non-believers seem a little too hostile and against any bad ebike postings here. If the dude got bumped by an E-bike, then let him rant.
> The trail has been dry ridable lately between bouts of rain and light snow.
> 
> Unless the skinny stoner ebike guy is this one Crazy Larry | Banff | "What would an event be without CrazyLarry!" ~ Alicia Evans


Clark's isn't 3.5 miles long. It's less than half that, and it's not on forest service land so he wouldn't call the ranger station. Not that any of this matters since the whole thing was made up anyway. I do believe he was riding a real trail and thinking of a cool story to tell though.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, did he say "bumped"?????


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

*crickets

Still no reply from the troll OP


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Lets be nice I just got back from my first ride of the yr at the FT it was great!


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, this is now five years ago and the O/P has not been on this forum since he posted his story.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

lotusdriver said:


> Well, this is now five years ago and the O/P has not been on this forum since he posted his story.


Unfortunately he was on the same climb and run over by a gaggle of ebikers. He is now memorialized at the top of the climb. "Top 10%"


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

l know it's a long time ago, but l found it difficult to believe that someone on an ebike ran into him, he fell off his bike, and then the other rider actually rode over him leaving tyre marks, and just carried on.

It's possible, just extremely unlikely.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Knock a guy over on a fairly steep technical uphill and then actually run him over and leave tire tracks on him. Hmmmm, let's see. I'd have to knock him over from behind without falling over myself, then back up and get up to speed and run him over. I definitely have to throw the flag on this one.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I feel like this needs to be turned into a Christmas song. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Maybe he quit biking and took up hiking with a big knife. Mr. stabby stabby


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I know this is a necro post, but...

Clearly the trail was so technical that it was easier to knock this dude down then roll over his body then it was to ride the trail. Sounds like some mad skills and fiendishly clever use of impromptu trail features. It's diabolically clever.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

I actually talked to the OP yesterday at a local hospital!! He's still in ICU and thinks he will be out sometime in 2023!!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol!

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol!!!!! Super bullshit fake story but hilarious nonetheless!


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

How anyone could think this was a true story after reading the first 4 sentences is beyond me. 3.5 mile climb in 9 minutes on a non-ebike. Come on man….


----------

